# Baiting a Warre



## divermike (Mar 9, 2016)

Has anyone here had any success baiting a Warre? I watched a video recently that said lemongrass oil and sugar water works, any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can bait anything from a five gallon bucket to a cardboard box if it doesn't get rained on too much, with quite a bit of success. I see no reason a Warre' won't work just as well.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Three caught in a week, Warre, Modified Warre, Octagon Warre. Of course that was me, your results might vary. The log on the top is the secret to success.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

I want to make sure I understand, You are taking an empty hive , baiting it with sugar water and LGO and attracting a swarm? Also would like the link to the video.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sugar water is not bait for a swarm. It will only bring foragers. You want to attract scouts from a swarm.


----------



## richr58 (Jul 23, 2014)

odfrank said:


> Three caught in a week, Warre, Modified Warre, Octagon Warre. Of course that was me, your results might vary. The log on the top is the secret to success.


I started putting my traps out last weekend, had a job to do in a Peach orchard, saw some peach wood piled up. I asked the owner how much for a couple of logs, she wants to sell me a truck load ( good for smoking meat ) I tell her I only want 2, when I tell her why she just looks at me like I'm nuts, but I got my logs for free. I'm excited to see if that helps with more swarms... We have a couple of weeks still, but I want to be WAY ahead this year. I caught 1 last year in late July ( still alive and well ) so that was the first place back up this spring. Lets go fishing


----------

